# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  στασιμα - μεταξυ exciter & linear

## Γιώργος 231

*στασιμα μεταξυ exciter & linear*

*τι κανουμε ?*
*(μιλαω για exciter & linear broadband)*

δοκιμασα να οδηγησω το 400αρι toy cdm με τα rvr blues και suono, και ειδα (και στα 2) εως 2 watt χαμενα ! ! ! !
αρχισα να αλλαζω καλωδια, το ενα μετα το αλλο και τελικα αυτο που καταφερα ηταν να φτασω στο 1,3 watt.
το βασικο προβλημα μου ειναι οτι αυτο το λινεαρ θελει γυρω στα 45 watt για οδηγηση, και εγω (με τα παραπανω exciter) του εδινα μονο 28 watt, με αποτελεσμα να βγαζει γυρω στα 260 watt μονο.
με ολα αυτα, το 1,3 watt που χανω, το θελω πισω  :Laugh: 

(και δεν εχω και μεταβλητο εισοδου ρε γαμω τα BROADBAND)

ΠΙΘΑΝΕΣ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ (τι λετε ?)

1 
αγοραζω καλα καλωδια, (και οχι rg5 :Cool:  με επαργυρα κονεκτορ
και *παιζω με το μηκος τους*, μεχρι να ριξω τα στασιμα
2 
βαζω αλλη μια βαθμιδα (linear) μεταξυ pll & linear, που βγαζει 50 πχ watt, και αδιαφορω για τα χαμενα watt
3 
ξανα συνδεω το linear με το παλιο cdm exciter και ξεχνω τα παραπανω  :Cursing: 


ΥΓ 
καποια στιγμη, μεσα στα νευρα  :Angry: , εβαλα για συνδεση, 30 μετρα rg58, και τα στασιμα πηγαν στο μηδεν, αλλα και η ισχυς εξοδου, πηγε στα 150 watt, αρα το 35% το εχανα απο το RG58.

ΥΓ
Τελικα ειναι ψεμα, αυτο που λενε, οτι το μηκος δεν παιζει ρολο  :Laugh:

----------


## radioamateur

Δοκίμασες το exciter στο 800άρι και στο χειροποίητο το δικό σου;
Αν το πρόβλημα δεν υφίσταται εκεί σημαίνει ότι ότι το linear με τα στάσιμα δεν είναι και τόσο broadband... :W00t:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Δοκίμασες το exciter στο 800άρι και στο χειροποίητο το δικό σου;
> Αν το πρόβλημα δεν υφίσταται εκεί σημαίνει ότι ότι το linear με τα στάσιμα δεν είναι και τόσο broadband...



βασικα η 4cx350 θελει μονο 3 watt οδηγηση + οτι εχει μεταβλητα εισοδου, αρα ... δεν θα εχω κανενα προβλημα, ακομα και στασιμα να εχω.
εκτος αυτου, δεν το εχω θεσσαλονικη αλλα ραφηνα.

το 800αρι θελει (λενε) 25 watt οδηγηση και επισης εχει μεταβλητο (ενα) στην εισοδο ... αρα ... ουτε εκει θα εχω προβλημα. ασε που δεν το εχω παραλαβει ακομα.

και το προβλημα που αναφερω, εχει να κανει με την σωστη προσαρμογη.

*ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΑΣΙΜΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ LINEAR KAI EXCITER ?*
Λογικα ... για μενα ... δεν εχω σωστη προσαρμογη.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Πρωτα απ' ολα το καλωδιο μεταξυ πλλ και λινεαρ πρεπει 
να το κοψεις στους 51 ποντους.
επισεις παιζουν ρολο και τα καλωδια απο τις πλακετες λινεαρ προς τον κονεκτορα.
πρεπει κι αυτα να ειναι 51 εκατοστα.
αν παλι δεν σου συντονησουν, βαλε δυο μεταβλητους στην εισοδο του λινεαρ,
δηλαδη εναν σε καθε πλακετα 200αρα.
και καλο θα ηταν ολα αυτα να τα κανεις πανω σε φορτιο, και μετα να το βαλεις στην κεραια. :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> αν παλι δεν σου συντονησουν,* βαλε δυο μεταβλητους στην εισοδο του λινεαρ,*
> δηλαδη εναν σε καθε πλακετα 200αρα.



*δεν υπαρχει τροπος, να βαλω μετ. πυκνωτες* 
(κατι σαν φιλτρο αρμονικων) *μεταξυ pll και λινεαρ ?*
(δεν θελω να πειραξω τις πλακετες του λινεαρ)

ΥΓ 
με τα ιδια καλωδια συνδεσης, συνδεω και το pll του cdm, απλα εκει δεν μετραω στασιμα, αλλα , αφου βγαζει το λινεαρ 400 + , δεν θα εχω swr και χαμενη ισχυ στην εισοδο.
Με τα ιδια καλωδια τα rvr & suono χανουν 1,3 watt ! ! ! !

----------


## LASER1008

φιλε μου εγω εχω το τζαζ 30 (κατι αντοιστοιχο με το μπλου φαντασου) και δινω 3 βατ στο 300αρι του σιντι εμ και στασιμα εχω πατο σχεδον μηδεν! το καλωδιο συνδεσης ειναι γυρω στους 15 ποντους! αυτα για μενα!
τωρα στην περιπτωση σου (γνωμη μου) μαλλον πρεπει να βαλεις ενδιαμεση βαθμιδα και να αγνοησεις την επιστρεφομενη ισχυ! μεχρι σημερα εχω δοκιμασει παραπολλα λινεαρ και λαμπατα οτι και να εκανα στασιμα στην οδηγηση ειχα παντα! στην εξοδο ομως ολα οκ!!! και ετσι σταματησα να ασχολουμαι και νομιζω οτι ετσι λυθηκε το προβλημμα μου! στην αρχη νομιζα οτι το λινεαρ θα μου ενισχυε τα στασιμα και θαχα χειροτερο προβλημα αλλα καμια σχεση! αυτο που θα κοιτας να ειναι η τελικη βαθμιδα!
ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> φιλε μου εγω εχω το τζαζ 30 (κατι αντοιστοιχο με το μπλου φαντασου) και δινω 3 βατ στο 300αρι του σιντι εμ και στασιμα εχω πατο σχεδον μηδεν! το καλωδιο συνδεσης ειναι γυρω στους 15 ποντους! αυτα για μενα!
> τωρα στην περιπτωση σου (γνωμη μου) μαλλον πρεπει να βαλεις ενδιαμεση βαθμιδα και να αγνοησεις την επιστρεφομενη ισχυ! μεχρι σημερα εχω δοκιμασει παραπολλα λινεαρ και λαμπατα οτι και να εκανα στασιμα στην οδηγηση ειχα παντα! στην εξοδο ομως ολα οκ!!! και ετσι σταματησα να ασχολουμαι και νομιζω οτι ετσι λυθηκε το προβλημμα μου! στην αρχη νομιζα οτι το λινεαρ θα μου ενισχυε τα στασιμα και θαχα χειροτερο προβλημα αλλα καμια σχεση! αυτο που θα κοιτας να ειναι η τελικη βαθμιδα!
> ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα!



Γιαννη, αν και το θεμα εχει τελειωσει (ως προβληματισμος) γιατι εδωσα το broadband linear,αλλα πριν το δωσω, εκανα αυτο που ειπε ο Γιωργος.

εβαλα RG213, στους 51 ποντους, και τα στασιμα πεσαν στα 0,1 watt ....
αρα με το μηκος πετυχα καλλιτερη προσαρμογη.

Τωρα που δοκιμασα τα exciters με την 3cx800, πραγματικα, με τον μεταβλητο εισοδου, τα στασιμα μεταξυ pll & linear ειναι παντα 0 ..

----------


## BASILIS971

Γιώργο, η κεραια 3/4 εχτερμινατορ ειναι δικη σου κατασκευή ? έχεις σχέδιο κατασκευής? Ευχαριστω, ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργο, η κεραια 3/4 εχτερμινατορ ειναι δικη σου κατασκευή ? έχεις σχέδιο κατασκευής? Ευχαριστω, ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ



Οχι, ειναι του Δημητρη του JEIK, απλα εγω πιστευω οτι αυτη η κεραια ειναι μια 3/4, και πιστευω οτι θα παιζει οπως η 3/4 η κλασικη.

Οταν βρεθω με το Δημητρη, θα τις τσεκαρουμε και τις 2.
(τον περιμενω για δοκιμες ...)

----------


## JOUN

> Πρωτα απ' ολα το καλωδιο μεταξυ πλλ και λινεαρ πρεπει 
> να το κοψεις στους 51 ποντους.
> επισεις παιζουν ρολο και τα καλωδια απο τις πλακετες λινεαρ προς τον κονεκτορα.
> πρεπει κι αυτα να ειναι 51 εκατοστα.



Το εχω ρωτησει και αλλου:ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ;Τι ειναι αυτα τα 51 εκατοστα;

----------


## sigmacom

> Το εχω ρωτησει και αλλου:ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ;Τι ειναι αυτα τα 51 εκατοστα;



Αν θες να παραλληλήσεις δυο πόρτες των 50Ω σε ένα κοινό σημείο πάλι με 50Ω, θες δυο γραμμές 75Ω λ/4 για να κάνεις την προσαρμογή των αντιστάσεων. 
Είναι το λεγόμενο Wilkinson Divider/Splitter ( http://www.microwaves101.com/encyclo...rs.cfm#twoport )
Αυτές τις γραμμές μεταφοράς θα τις κάνεις είτε με stripline 75Ω λ/4, είτε με ομοαξονικό καλώδιο 75Ω μήκους λ/4 επί συντελεστή βράχυνσης (π.χ. για RG59=0,66). 
Οπότε αν πούμε ότι θα το κάνουμε με καλώδιο 75Ω για τους 98MHz ( (300 / 98 ) / 4 ) * 0,66 = 0,505μ (δηλαδή 50,5 cm).

----------


## JOUN

Δηλαδη αυτο ισχυει μονο οταν εχουμε "διπλο" ας πουμε λινεαρ ετσι;
Αν ειχαμε πχ 105 Mhz θα επρεπε το καλωδιο να ειναι 47 εκατοστα;
Σε αυτο το θεμα γιατι εχει ολοκληρη κουλουρα;
Σορρυ για τις πολλες ερωτησεις τα ηλεκτρονικα δεν ειναι εντελως ο τομεας μου.

----------


## sigmacom

Όπως είπα, ισχύει αν θες να παραλληλήσεις δυο πόρτες των 50Ω σε ένα κοινό σημείο πάλι με 50Ω. Δηλαδή αν εχεις δυο ολόιδιους ενισχυτές π.χ. 100W με αντίσταση 50Ω και θες να τους "παντρέψεις" για να πάρεις 200W σε μια κεραία 50Ω. 
Το ίδιο θα έπρεπε να κάνεις αν έχεις δυο κεραίες 50Ω και θες να τις "παντρέψεις" χωρις splitter 1:2.
Ναί, για τους 105 είναι ~47cm. 

Στο θέμα που παραπέμπεις δεν έχουμε τέτοια περίπτωση, απλά έβαλε κουλουριασμένο κάποιο μεγάλο μήκος καλωδίου μεταξύ του PLL και του ενισχυτή εξόδου. Αν όλα είναι ΟΚ στις σύνθετες αντιστάσεις PLL & ενισχυτή, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν ξέρω γιατί το έκανε.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Όπως είπα, ισχύει αν θες να παραλληλήσεις δυο πόρτες των 50Ω σε ένα κοινό σημείο πάλι με 50Ω. Δηλαδή αν εχεις δυο ολόιδιους ενισχυτές π.χ. 100W με αντίσταση 50Ω και θες να τους "παντρέψεις" για να πάρεις 200W σε μια κεραία 50Ω. 
> Το ίδιο θα έπρεπε να κάνεις αν έχεις δυο κεραίες 50Ω και θες να τις "παντρέψεις" χωρις splitter 1:2.
> Ναί, για τους 105 είναι ~47cm. 
> 
> Στο θέμα που παραπέμπεις δεν έχουμε τέτοια περίπτωση, απλά έβαλε κουλουριασμένο κάποιο μεγάλο μήκος καλωδίου μεταξύ του PLL και του ενισχυτή εξόδου. Αν όλα είναι ΟΚ στις σύνθετες αντιστάσεις PLL & ενισχυτή, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν ξέρω γιατί το έκανε.



Ρε συ Στελιο,  μιας και μιλαμε για γραμμες , δεν μου δινεις κανα σχεδιο για splitter ή οπως το λενε.

Βασικα το θελω με καλωδια (1 σε 2) για χρηση σε 2 διπολα των 50 ωμ.

----------


## sigmacom

Αν έχεις δυο κεραίες 50Ω και τις παραλληλήσεις χύμα, αμέσως θα έχεις μια αντίσταση 25Ω. Οπότε αν πας να συνδέσεις ένα πομπό 50Ω εκεί, θα πνιγεί στα στάσιμα. Χρειάζεσαι να μεσολαβήσει κάτι εκεί που να σου matchαρει τις δυο αντιστάσεις (Z1=25Ω, Z2=50Ω). Αυτό το "κάτι" πρέπει να έχει αντίσταση:

Zx = τετραγωνική ρίζα του γινομένου (Z1 * Z2)

Οπότε για Z1=25Ω, Z2=50Ω, χρειάζεσαι "κάτι" με Zx=35Ω. Μια λύση είναι να βάλεις ένα ομοαξονικό καλώδιο 35Ω μήκους λ/4 (δεν φτιάχνουνε όμως τέτοια καλώδια). Στην ουσία αυτό είναι και τα cavity (splitters): ένα κομμάτι hardline ομοαξονικού αγωγού στην επιθυμητή αντίσταση και μήκος λ/4. Επιλέγεις τις κατάλληλες διατομές των σωλήνων ώστε να πετύχεις την επιθυμητή αντίσταση. Ένας online calculator είναι εδώ (δοκίμασε d=40mm και D=22mm, με Er=1 που έχει ο αέρας)

Εναλλακτικά, χρησιμοποιείς δυο καλώδια 75Ω λ/4 τα οποία πλησιάζουν την επιθυμητή αντίσταση (75Ω/2=37.5Ω - εμείς θέλουμε 35Ω όμως). Αφού ασχολείσαι με σιδηροκατασκευές και πιάνει το χέρι σου, γιατί δεν φτιάχνεις ένα κανονικό splitter? Να πάρεις τους μπρουτζοσωλήνες με τις διατομές που πρέπει, να του τραβήξεις και μια επαργύρωση μετά...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sakis13

Γεια σου .!

Το μηκος του καλωδιου πεζει το μεγαλητερο ρολο αν βαλεις τη κεραια η το καλωδιο πρεπει να υπολογηζεις το 300 με τη συχνοτιτα που θελεις.

----------


## JOUN

> Όπως είπα, ισχύει αν θες να παραλληλήσεις δυο πόρτες των 50Ω σε ένα κοινό σημείο πάλι με 50Ω. Δηλαδή αν εχεις δυο ολόιδιους ενισχυτές π.χ. 100W με αντίσταση 50Ω και θες να τους "παντρέψεις" για να πάρεις 200W σε μια κεραία 50Ω. 
> Το ίδιο θα έπρεπε να κάνεις αν έχεις δυο κεραίες 50Ω και θες να τις "παντρέψεις" χωρις splitter 1:2.
> Ναί, για τους 105 είναι ~47cm. 
> 
> Στο θέμα που παραπέμπεις δεν έχουμε τέτοια περίπτωση, απλά έβαλε κουλουριασμένο κάποιο μεγάλο μήκος καλωδίου μεταξύ του PLL και του ενισχυτή εξόδου. Αν όλα είναι ΟΚ στις σύνθετες αντιστάσεις PLL & ενισχυτή, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν ξέρω γιατί το έκανε.



Ευχαριστω πολυ,κατανοητα ολα.

----------


## Νίκος-Λάρισα

> Γεια σου .!
> 
> Το μηκος του καλωδιου πεζει το μεγαλητερο ρολο αν βαλεις τη κεραια η το καλωδιο πρεπει να υπολογηζεις το 300 με τη συχνοτιτα που θελεις.



δηλαδή εγω αν εχω  3/4 κεραια και θέλω να εκπαιμψω π.χ.στους 96,6 με καλώδιο RG 214U και 17-18 μετρα περίπου ποσο πρέπει να το κόψω για να ελαχιστοποιησω τις απώλειες;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Δηλαδη αυτο ισχυει μονο οταν εχουμε "διπλο" ας πουμε λινεαρ ετσι;
> Αν ειχαμε πχ 105 Mhz θα επρεπε το καλωδιο να ειναι 47 εκατοστα;
> Σε αυτο το θεμα γιατι εχει *ολοκληρη κουλουρα;*
> Σορρυ για τις πολλες ερωτησεις τα ηλεκτρονικα δεν ειναι εντελως ο τομεας μου.




Συνήθως σε RF, κουλούρες RG μπαίνουν για διόρθωση φάσης.

----------


## sigmacom

Μνημονεύοντας παλαιότερο τοπικ (εδώ) θα ξαναπώ: 
Ο μύθος "κόψε το καλώδιο με τον τάδε τύπο" ακόμα καλά κρατεί...

Αν η κεραία ΕΙΝΑΙ matchαρισμένη και εμφανίζει σύνθετη αντίσταση 50Ω στην συχνότητά σου, ΚΑΙ ο πομπός σου είναι επίσης 50Ω, βάλε ότι μήκος καλωδίου θέλεις. 


Υ.Γ.
Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω από που προήλθε αυτός ο μύθος: 
Ίσως κάποιοι, έκοβαν ακέραια μήκη κύματος * VF την κάθοδο για να βλέπουν τα πραγματικά στάσιμα της κεραίας στην γέφυρα κάτω στο μηχάνημα. 
Αυτό πηγαίνοντας από στόμα-σε-στόμα, διαστρεβλώθηκε, και κατήντησε ότι "πρέπει να κόβεις έτσι την κάθοδο για να μην έχεις στάσιμα".

----------


## jeik

Eπιτελους , αρχισαν παλι τα rfατζιδικα  :Smile: , να  επιβεβαιωσω  κι  εγω  οτι  δεν  ειδα  ποτε  στασιμα  σε  οποιοδηποτε  συντονισμενο  συστημα  , με  οποιοδηποτε  μηκος  καλωδιου , παντα  ηταν  κουτουρου.

----------


## JOUN

^^^ Γεια σου Δημητρη!
Συμφωνω και εγω τα στασιμα κατεβαινουν με συντονισμο της κεραιας και της εξοδου και ποτε δεν ασχοληθηκα με το μηκος της καθοδου.

----------


## jeik

Γεια σου Γιώργο ^^^^^

Nα συμπηρωσω επισης οτι οταν ενα εργοστασιακο λινεαρ σβησει εμφανιζονται αρκετα στασιμα στο πλλ, σχεδον οσα βαττ δινεις τοσα εχει επιστροφη , και με το που αναψουμε το λινεαρ ερχονται στο -0- , και σ αυτην την περιπτωση ποτε δεν εβαλα μετρημενο μηκος καλωδιου , ισως να ημουν τυχερος που δεν εβλεπα στασιμα.
Ενα φαινομενο ομως που εγω δεν μπορω να εξηγησω αλλα ουτε και να το δεχτω ειναι το εξης : γνωστος με επωνυμα μηχανηματα , βλεπει στασιμα μεταξυ πλλ και λινεαρ (οχι μονο μετα το λινεαρ) οταν η κεραια του δεν ειναι ακριβως συντονισμενη , εγω επιμενω οτι θα επρεπε να βλεπει μονο τα στασιμα μετα το λινεαρ και δεν μπορει να παιρνει σαν σημειο αναφορας τα στασιμα στο πλλ , αλλα ειναι γεγονος οτι εμφανιζονται καποια μιλιβαττ και μηδενιζουν μονο οταν συντονιστει η κεραια (εννοειται οτι ελαχιστοποιουνται ταυτοχρονα και μετα το λινεαρ).Αυτο μου φαινεται περιεργο , πως μετα απο τοσα κυκλωματα , η επιβαρυνση της εξοδου του λινεαρ φτανει να επηρεαζει και την εισοδο !!!

----------

